# chehaw frontier festival 2014



## blues brother

Anybody else getting excited about it?


----------



## Nugefan

Maybeeeee....


----------



## Keebs

Yep!  I hope it's cold!!!!!!!


----------



## blues brother

I really want to enjoy a campfire this year!


----------



## Nicodemus

It`ll suit me if it`s 20 degrees. For the high.  

I kinda expect I`ll be there.


----------



## Nugefan

Nicodemus said:


> It`ll suit me if it`s 20 degrees. For the high.
> 
> I kinda expect I`ll be there.



   no you don't we wont have any visitors if its that cold ...


----------



## Nicodemus

Nugefan said:


> no you don't we wont have any visitors if its that cold ...





Be good rondyvoo weather though.


----------



## Nugefan

Nicodemus said:


> Be good rondyvoo weather though.



fer sure , just keep the fire goin' ...


----------



## Randy

when is it?


----------



## Nugefan

Randy said:


> when is it?



2nd weekend in Jan ....

come on down fer a visit ...


----------



## Nicodemus

I`ll get with Ben and get the dates. Will post em up right quick.


----------



## Nugefan

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll get with Ben and get the dates. Will post em up right quick.



11th and the 12th are the 2nd weekend ....


----------



## Nicodemus

Officially, the 21st Annual Chehaw Frontier Festival will be held on January 10, 11, and 12, 2014. Ya`ll come see us. It goes on no matter what the weather is.


----------



## Nugefan

Nicodemus said:


> Officially, the 21st Annual Chehaw Frontier Festival will be held on January 10, 11, and 12, 2014. Ya`ll come see us. It goes on no matter what the weather is.


----------



## flyfisher76544

Definitely gonna try to make it this year


----------



## blues brother

I will have my cook trailer and smokers with me so if anybody wants a smoked butt get your orders in... Have to wait and see what the pork prices are before we can talk dollars. I will have to have a few for the trading blanket.


----------



## The Original Rooster

Started getting my stuff ready today...


----------



## Nugefan

RoosterTodd said:


> Started getting my stuff ready today...



good deal , some side trades are good too ....


----------



## crackerdave

Really enjoyed my trip there last year! Planning to go this year.

Is there anyplace farther away from that highway to camp in a popup? The traffic noise didn't bother me ....I take my hearing aids out at night  It kinda kept the lil' woman awake, though, and if mama ain't happy........


----------



## blues brother

Dave, it wasn't the traffic noise that kept her awake. It was your snoring(& mine from two sites away!)


----------



## crackerdave




----------



## Hankus

blues bro....put me down fer 1


----------



## The Original Rooster

It's less than a month away now! Can't wait to see everybody!


----------



## Nicodemus

RoosterTodd said:


> It's less than a month away now! Can't wait to see everybody!





Don`t forget my powder, primers, and birthday present!


----------



## slip

Doubt ill be able to see yall this year, take plenty of pics for me.


----------



## TNGIRL

I plan to bring my 15 yo grandson (Nathan) down on Friday. His Momma's letting him play hooky with Granny, and he's never been to anything like this!!!! He'll be speechless thrilled I tell you!!!! I am really hoping hard that Jeff comes with us Friday to. I wish you'd have a trade blanket on Friday night to!!!! That's the same weekend as SGTP shoot at the Poole Plantation so we'll shoot archery on Sat and maybe Sun...... looking forward to it ya'll!!!!


----------



## blues brother

Hankus said:


> blues bro....put me down fer 1



Gotcha covered Hankus...
I think I got something in the trailer that belongs to you.


----------



## Hankus

yep, u sho do


----------



## mattech

I drove by the place today. It sure looked nice. They have a Christmas light setup right now. Would like to take the kids but two hours one way is rough with kids.


----------



## blood on the ground

Is the address a secret?


----------



## Nugefan

blood on the ground said:


> Is the address a secret?



yep ......


















Chehaw Park , Albany Ga ....


----------



## Nicodemus

This event ain`t far off now, folks. Ya`ll make your plans and come see us.


----------



## blues brother

Just listened to brad Myers on the bear 92.5 talking with Ben about the rondevous. Good segment.


----------



## ratman

HOPE TO MAKE IT . PICKED UP A GOOD KNIFE LAST YEAR. CANT WAIT TO SEE EVERYBODY. AND MAKE NEW FRIENDS. I TOOK MY GRAND SON YEAR BEFORE HE HAS A FORM OF AUTISM . MR BEN TOOK THE TIME TO SHOW HIM HOW TO MAKE A FIRE. MR NICK SHOWED HIM HIS TENT. ANOTHER FINE GENTLEMAN SHOWED HIM HOW TO THROW A TOMOHAWK AND LET HIM DO IT HISSELF. THIS MEANT THE WORLD TO HIM AND I. MY THANKS TO ALL. MAY GOD BLESS.


----------



## blues brother

ratman said:


> HOPE TO MAKE IT . PICKED UP A GOOD KNIFE LAST YEAR. CANT WAIT TO SEE EVERYBODY. AND MAKE NEW FRIENDS. I TOOK MY GRAND SON YEAR BEFORE HE HAS A FORM OF AUTISM . MR BEN TOOK THE TIME TO SHOW HIM HOW TO MAKE A FIRE. MR NICK SHOWED HIM HIS TENT. ANOTHER FINE GENTLEMAN SHOWED HIM HOW TO THROW A TOMOHAWK AND LET HIM DO IT HISSELF. THIS MEANT THE WORLD TO HIM AND I. MY THANKS TO ALL. MAY GOD BLESS.



Looking forward to seeing you again ratman. It's been a while.


----------



## Nugefan

ratman said:


> HOPE TO MAKE IT . PICKED UP A GOOD KNIFE LAST YEAR. CANT WAIT TO SEE EVERYBODY. AND MAKE NEW FRIENDS. I TOOK MY GRAND SON YEAR BEFORE HE HAS A FORM OF AUTISM . MR BEN TOOK THE TIME TO SHOW HIM HOW TO MAKE A FIRE. MR NICK SHOWED HIM HIS TENT. ANOTHER FINE GENTLEMAN SHOWED HIM HOW TO THROW A TOMOHAWK AND LET HIM DO IT HISSELF. THIS MEANT THE WORLD TO HIM AND I. MY THANKS TO ALL. MAY GOD BLESS.



U won't find a bad apple in that bunch .............


----------



## Nicodemus

ratman said:


> HOPE TO MAKE IT . PICKED UP A GOOD KNIFE LAST YEAR. CANT WAIT TO SEE EVERYBODY. AND MAKE NEW FRIENDS. I TOOK MY GRAND SON YEAR BEFORE HE HAS A FORM OF AUTISM . MR BEN TOOK THE TIME TO SHOW HIM HOW TO MAKE A FIRE. MR NICK SHOWED HIM HIS TENT. ANOTHER FINE GENTLEMAN SHOWED HIM HOW TO THROW A TOMOHAWK AND LET HIM DO IT HISSELF. THIS MEANT THE WORLD TO HIM AND I. MY THANKS TO ALL. MAY GOD BLESS.





Glad ya`ll had a good time, Ratman. That was probably my son that showed him how to throw a hawk. He`s good at that. 

Look forward to seein` ya`ll again. It`s just a few short weeks off.


----------



## ratman

Blues brother still cooking. When is the chille cook off in thomaston? That was too good. Hope to see you at chehaw.


----------



## dutchman

Checking my gear. Hope to be there early and hope to stay late.


----------



## Nugefan

dutchman said:


> Checking my gear. Hope to be there early and hope to stay late.



great !!!!! cant wait to see U again my friend ....

I don't like U being on 2nd shift no mo ...


----------



## chehawknapper

Glad to see the chatter on the Frontier Festival! Larry Richardson, Possum Run Trading, called me recently to correct me. Last year we were saying that it was our 20th annual event but Larry pointed out that the first year at Chehaw was 1993 and so this year will be our 22nd year! Many thanks go out to all who have participated in the past for keeping it the great family event we tried to create in the beginning. Several young men and ladies who started the event as young'uns have grown up and are reminding me of my age. Looking forward to another great year. Please let me know if there are any specific demos folks would like to see and we will try to accommodate. This year there will be a 17' canoe blank log set up for those who want to try their hand at hollowing out a canoe. Axes, gouges and adzes will be the tools to use. Remember safety will be the #1 concern here!


----------



## The Original Rooster

Cool! We're going to make a canoe!


----------



## Jeff C.

Hope to make it again this year.


----------



## thomas the redneck

Me and the blues brother stood around the fire lastnight and made our plans to be their and even talked about a menu
Ant gonna get nobody's hopes up but it's a goodun


----------



## blues brother

We had a large time. It was cold and rainy but we were in the BARN and stayed dry. I built a fire in one of my harrow disk dutch oven tables to take the chill off.  Did a little flat top griddle cooking while making menu plans.
I am looking forward to the canoe making and this might be the year I get up early enuf to see the skinned with rocks!


----------



## spilltheblood1891

What is the frontier festival exactly? I grew up in Leesburg but have never been. I have been to the indian festival a few times when I was younger.


----------



## Nicodemus

It`s a get together of re-enactors who portrait life both here in the east and in the Rocky Mountain west in the time period ranging from roughly 1750 through 1840 (except for ol` Benny, his time period sometimes goes back to 1538 ). You`ll see folks braintanning deerskins, making soap and candles, weaving cloth, blacksmiths making iron tools and such, cooking traditional foods over the fires, period correct shelters of all kinds and folks wearing clothes of the time period they represent. Also they will have the tools and weapons that go with them. Sutlers and traders will have their stores open along Traders Row, selling just about any and everything that would have been needed back during those times.

It`s an educational rondyvoo that the public is invited to attend during the operating hours at the Parks at Chehaw.


----------



## spilltheblood1891

I will be there. Sounds like a good time. Any of the knifemakers from the forum gonna be set up?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Nicodemus said:


> Officially, the 21st Annual Chehaw Frontier Festival will be held on January 10, 11, and 12, 2014. Ya`ll come see us. It goes on no matter what the weather is.


Hovering around 50 +/- with the threat of rain Saturday night, but that could change between now and then. Hope it it stays good for y'all.


----------



## The Original Rooster

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hovering around 50 +/- with the threat of rain Saturday night, but that could change between now and then. Hope it it stays good for y'all.



MC, are you going to make it? Cold is no problem, so long as it stays dry.


----------



## Nicodemus

This event starts one week from today, folks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RoosterTodd said:


> MC, are you going to make it? Cold is no problem, so long as it stays dry.


Prolly not. 3hours down the road is a pretty good trip for a day trip.


----------



## crackerdave

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Prolly not. 3hours down the road is a pretty good trip for a day trip.



Camp for the whole weekend!


----------



## chehawknapper

Brad Myers and I will be talking about the Frontier Festival and braintan buckskin on GON Radio about 7:30 in the morning. Tune in!


----------



## chehawknapper

The Iron Maiden poles and cover are up. Guest tipi, kitchen fly and work fly will go up tomorrow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

crackerdave said:


> Camp for the whole weekend!


Got the kid in school on Friday and obligations on Sunday. The weekend is a no-go.


----------



## blues brother

Getting the cook Trailer ready to go... only gonna bring the baby stumps. Planning on smoking six butts Friday when I pull in. Two are going to the trade blanket, one is already claimed and three are up for first come first serve.
Looks like me and my favorite bro n law Thomas the REDNECK are gonna do some texmex on the griddles if any of y'all wanna come by for Saturday lunch...


----------



## Nicodemus

The Iron Maiden and my lodge, with the covers on. The "hired help" will be out tomorrow to do our mean work for us.


----------



## 7 point

Looks good Id like to make it up that way for one of the festivals some day.


----------



## TNGIRL

Nick is there going to be a trade blanket on Friday? I'll stay late for it if so.... Blues brother....sure hope you got some pig candy to eat on Friday!!! my grandson has never had that...he adores bacon!!!!!! lol!!!


----------



## Nicodemus

TNGIRL said:


> Nick is there going to be a trade blanket on Friday? I'll stay late for it if so....





The Round Robin Trade Blanket is a tradition that is and has always been held on Saturday night only. Sorry...


----------



## Nugefan

Nicodemus said:


> The Round Robin Trade Blanket is a tradition that is and has always been held on Saturday night only. Sorry...



and it looks like we may be under the shelter again this year ...


----------



## Nicodemus

Nugefan said:


> and it looks like we may be under the shelter again this year ...





It ain`t gonna rain.


----------



## Nugefan

Nicodemus said:


> It ain`t gonna rain.



I sho hope not ....


----------



## Nicodemus

Nugefan said:


> I sho hope not ....




I took every bullroarer Ben had, and hid em. 

When you comin` in?


----------



## The Original Rooster

Nugefan said:


> I sho hope not ....



It's only a 40% chance of rain, so thats a 60% chance of no rain!


----------



## Hankus

Well, transportation lookin a lil shaky at the moment


----------



## Nugefan

Nicodemus said:


> I took every bullroarer Ben had, and hid em.
> 
> When you comin` in?



around lunch time Thursday .....


----------



## The Original Rooster

I'll be there around noon tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## ratman

*Trade blanket*

JUST COURIOUS HOW DOES THE TRADE BLANKET WORK. HAVE NEVER BEEN TO ONE AND WONT BE ABLE TO ATTEND THIS ONE


----------



## flyfisher76544

Find out today on if we will be there, hoping the wife doesn't have to work!!


----------



## Mr. Fishunt

*Flint Knapping Help*

All,
I will be there on Sunday with my son and his friend, both 17.
My son's friend is interested in flint knapping.
I told him that you all would be willing to give him some tips and instruction.
Please don't prove me wrong.  

We went a few years ago and had a great time!

Regards,
Mr. Fishunt


----------



## blues brother

ratman said:


> JUST COURIOUS HOW DOES THE TRADE BLANKET WORK. HAVE NEVER BEEN TO ONE AND WONT BE ABLE TO ATTEND THIS ONE



You put your item for trade in the middle of the blanket. Then in order going around the blanket the others can put down what they will trade you for it. When everyone has bid on your item you can pick one and make the trade or reject them all and keep your item.

It's a lot of fun.


----------



## ratman

SOUNDS LIKE FUN AND A GOOD WAY TO GET NEW PLAY PURTYS. THANKS BB .HOPE THAT RAIN HOLDS OFF. BRINGING SOME FRIENDS THAT HAVE NEVER BEEN. HAVE A SAFE TRIP DOWN.


----------



## chehawknapper

We have a great camp set up and looking forward to a wonderful weekend with friends. Several folks have asked how certain things operate at this event. We conduct competitions in blackpowder shoots (flintlock or exposed hammer caplocks only shooting from the bag), tomahawk throwing and primitive archery. These are blanket competitions with the traders putting up the majority of the prizes. To compete, the participants must be properly dressed out. The Saturday night trade blanket is set up for the participants who are dressed out pre-1840. It is not open for participation from the general public - that is why it is after hours when the gates are closed. To my knowledge, we are the only rendezvous out there that does not charge participants to camp and provide the firewood for free. The participants (buckskinners) are THE event. We welcome all who would like to join us. We also welcome all who would like to just come visit and learn about early American frontier life in a fun way.


----------



## Nicodemus

Hope to see everybody this weekend. Remember, we`ll be out there no matter what the weather is.


----------



## blues brother

Got the Baby Stumps and griddles loaded. The Big Yeti has most of the grocery's in it. Just gotta fuel up the truck, buy some last minute groceries and beer and I will be headed south!
Rain or shine I see a great weekend a coming!
Many thanks to the Buck-skinners that come out and put this event on. They really go all out and are great with the kids.


----------



## cramer

Man I hope someone is there building canoes!
Let us know what's happening


----------



## blues brother

It has been a damp weekend to say the least. I have had a good one so far. I think the weather kept lots of folks away.  But the buckskinners were here in force. I just can't put into words the admiration I have for the guys and gals that go to all of the effort to set up this camp. They really do an Awesome job.


----------



## Bill Mc

Yep, had a good time.

I think the wet weather soaked the "hawk target" and made those hawks a little harder to stick...

but it shouldn't has cause so many of those, "it's the big round thing" 

Maybe next time I can be a participant rather than a tourist.


----------



## thomas the redneck

I agree the rain hampered the ability of the guys to be able to stick the hawk target
And apparently hit the the target as well 
I had the same problem at our camp site


----------



## Jeff C.

Hate it I couldn't make it, had something come up, then the severe weather rolled in. Hope it wasn't too bad for all the participants and visitors. Maybe next year.


----------



## Nicodemus

On behalf of all the participants and re-enactors, I`d like to thank all who came out to see us this weekend. It was considerable wet Saturday for the most part, but we had a good time anyway. As stated, the weather does not stop us.

Thanks again, folks.


----------



## chehawknapper

I would also like extend my gratitude to those that participated and to those that came to visit. This event has been blessed with some incredible participants that I can't compliment enough. They knew what the weather forecast was, yet they came anyway. Everyone I talked to that participated or visited said they had a great time. That's all I can ask for. Special thanks to Choctawlb and his better half for keeping me fed with some incredible meals. Nugefan - always great to have you join us. RoosterTodd - I noticed the kindness you showed folks at the trade blanket. I was the receiver of some of that with a wonderful gift of one of Blues Brother's smoked butts. But above all, I wish to express my deepest appreciation to Nicodemus for all the hard work and support he gives in so many ways. We will do it again the 2nd weekend in January 2015!


----------



## Mr. Fishunt

*Note of Gratitude*

I want to thank all who took their time to share their knowledge with my son, Tanner and his friend, Harrison.
Ben, Nick and Choctawlb were beyond willing to educate us and took an extraordinary amount of time mentoring and educating the boys and myself.
We all left with a much better understanding of the ways of old and were very impressed by everyone's expertise.

Regards,
Mr. Fishunt


----------



## Hankus

it was fun, but I blowed this weeks beer drinkin money on shiny stuff an sharp stuff

prishate yall puttin it on


----------



## Nugefan

Another great time was had for sure ....

many thanks to Mrs Wanda for keeping my belly full with food and treats , I really appreciate it , the food was wonderful ...

and to all my buck skinning Brothers , I appreciate all the skills you have shared with me and taking me into the family , this is always like a fmaily reunion of family members you love to be around , can't wait to see everyone again ...


----------



## Hornet22

Musta been raining so hard nobody could take any pichers


----------



## Nugefan

Hornet22 said:


> Musta been raining so hard nobody could take any pichers



I know Nic took a few , and it was raining most all weekend , Sat we had a frog strangler ....


----------



## choctawlb

Honey says ya'll are all welcome for the food, and she'll be back next year to do it again. Great event , always is , it just don't last long enough


----------



## NCHillbilly

I'd love to make it down there sometime, for sure. 

Now: PICHERS! WE NEED PICHERS!


----------



## Hornet22

Nugefan said:


> I know Nic took a few , and it was raining most all weekend , Sat we had a frog strangler ....





NCHillbilly said:


> I'd love to make it down there sometime, for sure.
> 
> Now: PICHERS! WE NEED PICHERS!



I'd really like to see the ones of the frog stangling event


----------



## The Original Rooster

chehawknapper said:


> I would also like extend my gratitude to those that participated and to those that came to visit. This event has been blessed with some incredible participants that I can't compliment enough. They knew what the weather forecast was, yet they came anyway. Everyone I talked to that participated or visited said they had a great time. That's all I can ask for. Special thanks to Choctawlb and his better half for keeping me fed with some incredible meals. Nugefan - always great to have you join us. RoosterTodd - I noticed the kindness you showed folks at the trade blanket. I was the receiver of some of that with a wonderful gift of one of Blues Brother's smoked butts. But above all, I wish to express my deepest appreciation to Nicodemus for all the hard work and support he gives in so many ways. We will do it again the 2nd weekend in January 2015!



Ben, thanks for everything. You make it all possible for us to have a great time. Mrs. Wanda, thanks for feeding us so well. Brother Nick, it was great to get to spend some time with you and Warren. Andy, Ken, and Wendell, it's always a good time being around y'all. Everyone, thanks for coming and supporting the event. It was a real pleasure to meet so many of y'all. Come next year and dress out and camp with us. You'll have a great time meeting some great folks.


----------



## cramer

NCHillbilly said:


> I'd love to make it down there sometime, for sure.
> 
> Now: PICHERS! WE NEED PICHERS!



Cameras must have floated away!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Nic posted some pichers in the Primitive Skills forum.


----------

